# useles billy shanked a t-rex with his sword at dega this weekend!!!!!#319



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Ok nobody wanted it so hera it is.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

cool.....we have 2 billy threads


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Good job guys!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## ccherry (May 5, 2015)

I deleted... Good one Krun


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

is there two do I need to delete


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

And gals!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Sorry cc didnt' see it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> I deleted... Good one Krun



good......your's was lame......i thought that Fuzzy had started it for a minute


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

bbl gots to run errands.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

it's lunch time


----------



## ccherry (May 5, 2015)

No worries Krun


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Lollered!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Catch any breams bo$$?


----------



## ccherry (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> good......your's was lame......i thought that Fuzzy had started it for a minute



Watch it short stacks.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

First post in herra!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Awesome Title Krun!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Funny y'all say that


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Woooooooo..


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

what happened?........


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Had a lotta catchin up ta do......y'all going fast this mornin


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

yello???


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I only saw one trex pic in the last thread, is there another?


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

ready


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

set


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

first flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Goot un. In other news KRun, Ridirt, Pnut and K all will be fined for posting after 1000. I done told yall it aint hard to keep up with post count.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Hillbilly just locked up an 1100 post thread......uncool


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

That forum has one at 1900 and still going.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

I smell inyouwinders up in here.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Somebody in there must'a said something about trophy huntin'


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That forum has one at 1900 and still going.



I don't wanna get smited by lightnings.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I smell inyouwinders up in here.



Im guessing OP did not see the trex pic


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't wanna get smited by lightnings.



  It's prolly one of the best threads that forum ever had.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

OK, I locked that'un too, JB. I ain't goin' outside now if it's cloudy.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK, I locked that'un too, JB. I ain't goin' outside now if it's cloudy.



Did it get past the radar or did y'all leave it open on purpose?  Why lock it now?  In about 3 months somebody who never posts on here would see a comment about 800 posts in it and bump the thread, then we'd get about another 1K posts going.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Just me again.......


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

ere'body GON


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Great TITle


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Took forever to catch up


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I think Bigelow has a tankless oops


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

SMH at MT


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if its timed 3-5 bit it does a nightly reboot or something Nut


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Sho is a purdy day


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Sup yallll


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Did it get past the radar or did y'all leave it open on purpose?  Why lock it now?  In about 3 months somebody who never posts on here would see a comment about 800 posts in it and bump the thread, then we'd get about another 1K posts going.



Just nobody noticed it, I reckon. Most of us is skeered to go in the religious forums much, they're the meanest place on Woody's.


----------



## ccherry (May 5, 2015)

Sup Flopmasta


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

whoooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

JR's in first whoooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

whooooooooooooooo !!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

man..PTSD....sorry yall....still whooing uncontrollably


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

WOooooooooo, man that hurt. My throat is gone


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Work was rough yesterday.  I'm taking Monday off next time.  Mud did it right!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Work was rough yesterday.  I'm taking Monday off next time.  Mud did it right!



Man we built a fire and whooooo'd all over that campground Sat. night. It was a Jr. nation partay


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Got home Monday bout 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

I bet it was mud!  Mad I missed it


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

I'm going back in the fall for sure.  That was one of the most fun events I've been to


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I'm not sure about the fall, but will prob be back in the spring!


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Y'all talkin' bout racin


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Gonna take the Grandson back after some Bluegill. Did not do to good this morning, as the tide was wrong. Should be perfect this afternoon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

LoL Bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Oh shoot man.....it's a full moon ain't it?  I gots to get my lil girl out after some bream.  Maybe Wednesday.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

are bream on the beds?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I'd love to wet a hook right now


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

She caught about 6 like this a week and a half ago.....told her I'd take her back when they were biting real good.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> are bream on the beds?



Should be gettin' close......think I'm gonna take my daughter to find out tomorrow after work.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> are bream on the beds?



they are in my pond........


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

bream on on da beds in Kite?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

awesome


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

couple of weeks ago......


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Dang that's a good'n dyrt


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Dirt is a small lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

small flop


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt is a small lil fella



that is the real rydert...........


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

I'm back!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

And errbody Gon..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Even BO$$..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

sensoredsensoredsensoredsensored....  Wooooooo...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Lol-ing.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Cute girl jb


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Anyone wanna go golfing?


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Cute girl jb



gotta love that pink fishing rig


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anyone wanna go golfing?



Would love too..But i'm at work..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Cute girl jb



I remember mine being that little. Good times and real treasure to be with around that age!! Cute daughter JB enjoy it!!


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Thanks MT

She's all girl, that reel has purple and pink lights that flash while she's reeling in a fish.  She loves it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> that is the real rydert...........



i don't get it.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

i thought the goat in your avatar was the real one????


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Would love too..But i'm at work..



My wife is gonna join a local country club just for pool access, I guess I'm gonna pick up golf so I can get my moneys worth. Never golfed a day in my life.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks MT
> 
> She's all girl, that reel has purple and pink lights that flash while she's reeling in a fish.  She loves it.



My daughter has one that flashes also, but its a short miney mouse reel. She loves to fish also. I'm taking the kids to lake tobesofkee on the 16th with my cousins boat. I haven't told them, its gonna be a surprise.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

mattech = country club member


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

mattech be crazy rich


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mattech be loaded...........


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Lemme borrow a dolla Matt


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife is gonna join a local country club just for pool access, I guess I'm gonna pick up golf so I can get my moneys worth. Never golfed a day in my life.



I have. It's just another thing to occupy your time and money while you drink beer. And I like driving the golf cart real fast and sliding on the slick grass!! While drankin a beer...


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Not hardly, it's a small place. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for steeling my flop Matt


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Strang said he will teach me to golf, can someone loan me some clubs?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Lol ^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

I once played 18 holes with only a putter.. I won some $$$ that day..


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Take some pics at the country club pool Matt


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> My daughter has one that flashes also, but its a short miney mouse reel. She loves to fish also. I'm taking the kids to lake tobesofkee on the 16th with my cousins boat. I haven't told them, its gonna be a surprise.



  I skipped the kiddie rods with both my kids.  The one my daughter has in the pic is really a bass rod, and she has another cheap pink closed face that I bought a few years back, but she likes the lights!

Good luck on the lake, hope y'all catch a bunch.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Throw a baby Ruth in the pool Matt


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Every country club needs a redneck


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I'm hoping to have her casting that rod before this summer is over.  She is very independant and doesn't like me casting it for her.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

tell yo wife to send me some more bikini selfies!


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Throw a baby Ruth in the pool Matt



Lol, I've already got a bad enough rap,and I don't need more blame.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Strang said he will teach me to golf, can someone loan me some clubs?



I got a set I bought for $5 at a yard sale.  I use tham about once every 2 years.  I hate golf, only go when a buddy asks me to go and I can't find a good excuse to get out of it.

Once got offered $1 to leave a driving range by the course manager.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

i don't  play golf on courses that won't allow me to wear cutoff jeans and a wife beater on the coarse


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

LoL at the baby ruth


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

I'll go play a round


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

If I"m allowed to yell whoooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooo


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I played putt putt a few times as a kid


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

In your backwing


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Omen honkey ..that course you only played with a putter...hwo u get over the water?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> If I"m allowed to yell whoooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooo



You can yell all you want.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

I was asked to leave a coarse for wee weeing in the bushes beside the tee box


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I smoke cigars and drink beer mostly while on the golf course.  I don't like much else about the game.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I was asked to leave a coarse for wee weeing in the bushes beside the tee box



^^^^much better story than mine


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

There weren't any ladies around. I didn't see what the big deal was


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

That would make a fine billy thread title


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

They can be kinda uptight at country clubs


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> They can be kinda uptight at country clubs



Yes, Yes they can!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Hey I gotta idear. Matt, can you invite guest? We can have a Billy Golf tournament there!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

We can swim afterwards


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Omen honkey ..that course you only played with a putter...hwo u get over the water?



I picked the ball up and carried it...    It's golf !!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Any good ponds there Matt?


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Is it t-Rex Tuesday


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

All this talk about golf and dinosaurs got me scerd


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

LoLing at bigs


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

NC billy, worked for the IRS


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> All this talk about golf and dinosaurs got me scerd



Not if you saw tha trex they are talkin about


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Not if you saw tha trex they are talkin about



x 2


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

xthree


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

neva played golf......I did get kicked out of the country club and my membership dues returned......


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

i lol-ed.......my wife didn't...


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Billy from the hill=revenuer


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Post 388 Bigs.. Cool t-shirt!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

HOnk HOnk


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Was up Dega champion!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

too soon sorry


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

got carried away


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Jr wins


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Glad ya'll had fun! I saw some of Mud's pics, I asked him if any of them had you in them.... He said no..Lol.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I got a pic of Martin, he didnt know it I should of got one of him and his girlfriend.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Seen it scerd to post about it 

Lol


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I mean i got one of his girl, they are just not together in my pics


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I got a pic of Martin, he didnt know it I should of got one of him and his girlfriend.



Yes that would have been a smart thing to do!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Speakin of , Martin tell her i said Hey


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I mean i got one of his girl, they are just not together in my pics



Of course, I understand!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

BO$$ must be havin his Birthday lunch!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Hey mud...tell your wife I said hey too btw.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mud...tell your wife I said hey too btw.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Martin i'm going to send you a pic, i think you was cooking breakfast. Dont remember much more after that


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

send me a pic of Martin gal friend


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> send me a pic of Martin gal friend



me too.............


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mud's wife and SIL are hawt too.......nice


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> me too.............



preferably; while she is earning some beads


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

yall too funny.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> preferably; while she is earning some beads



good idea homo3........


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Things did start to get blurry past breakfast didn't they mud...lol


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Things did start to get blurry past breakfast didn't they mud...lol



Yes they did


----------



## Hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud's wife and SIL are hawt too.......nice



yep


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Where did he come from


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Hey Mr. Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I think Martin still hungover


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> preferably; while she is earning some beads



Omg-ing


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

She didn't get no beads 03.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> She didn't get no beads 03.



Did Mud????? He looks like he's a solid B cup


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did Mud????? He looks like he's a solid B cup



i got a bunch i'll send you a pic


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

LoLing


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

I'm no longer hung over but it takes a bit more time to clear up the fog in my brain after that kind of a weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

In my old age...


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

Billy came by here and tried to sell me a sun-dried gar.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

gar jerkey!


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy came by here and tried to sell me a sun-dried gar.



If I ever catch a gar Im gonna eat it, hear it ain't bad.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> If I ever catch a gar Im gonna eat it, hear it ain't bad.



just tie it to a tree and you'll be good to go


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Billy tried to stuff the gar him self, bud left out too long. He said he wanted it to blow up where it would look bigger.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

you can't beat a nice rotted gar mount


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> gar jerkey!





JB0704 said:


> If I ever catch a gar Im gonna eat it, hear it ain't bad.



Thissun was mounted, and it smelt funny. 

JB, gar is really good. I cleaned and ate several this weekend that we caught on catfish jugs. I've converted a bunch of folks over the years. It's good fried, blackened, grilled,any way I've tried it. It doesn't taste like fish, more like gator tail except a lot more tender. Just don't eat the eggs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

I don't see why it wouldn't be good.  Eats only live fish doesn't it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Aint like no junky trash eating catfish....


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thissun was mounted, and it smelt funny.
> 
> JB, gar is really good. I cleaned and ate several this weekend that we caught on catfish jugs. I've converted a bunch of folks over the years. It's good fried, blackened, grilled,any way I've tried it. It doesn't taste like fish, more like gator tail except a lot more tender. Just don't eat the eggs.



There is some meat in their cheeks that is delicious. Just don't eat the roe.


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

What's wrong with gar roe?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

next deer i kilt; i'm gonna tie it to a tree and let it dry out; should be a lot cheaper than paying some fancy pants taxidermist


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

do a full body mount


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> What's wrong with gar roe?



It has toxins in it and will make you very sick.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Gar roe does make good bream bait though.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

roe flop?


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I don't eat roe from any fish


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It has toxins in it and will make you very sick.



Good to know..


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Billy said I don't eat roe but I'll eat some caviar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There is some meat in their cheeks that is delicious. Just don't eat the roe.



Those big long white boneless backstraps are pretty good, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Good to know..



It's a funky nuclear fluorescent green color, too. You prolly wouldn't consider it anyway.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

that's some good info......ya'll are actually being useful


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> next deer i kilt; i'm gonna tie it to a tree and let it dry out; should be a lot cheaper than paying some fancy pants taxidermist



I got these two catfish hanging up in a tree getting them mounted right now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

First story I googled on gar roe is hilarious.  Some billy named Darwin ate some.  Almost lived up to his name.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

NChillbilly only owns one shirt looks like.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Most gar are caught by accident. They can be tricky when you are trying to catch them. You got to let them run with it a little bit.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I got these two catfish hanging up in a tree getting them mounted right now.



they gonna be beautiful


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Those are some piggies right there Hillbilly


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> NChillbilly only owns one shirt looks like.



 Hadn't noticed that. I'm like Troy from Swamp People.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> NChillbilly only owns one shirt looks like.



but he does have some nice toes


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

wish he would smile more


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Nice looking flatheads NC.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> First story I googled on gar roe is hilarious.  Some billy named Darwin ate some.  Almost lived up to his name.



That is too funny right there.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

he looks a little constipated in that pic......hope he is better now


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Those are some piggies right there Hillbilly



Them was about 45 and 35. That's why I looks constipated in the pic.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> wish he would smile more



^^^^^^See above. You don't smile when you been holdin' 80 lbs of catfish up in the air for seven minutes while Billy tries to figure out how to mash the picher button.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

I has sessy toes.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> ^^^^^^See above. You don't smile when you been holdin' 80 lbs of catfish up in the air for seven minutes while Billy tries to figure out how to mash the picher button.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I has sessy toes.



the clear polish you use looks nice


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Flapper


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Did you noodle them Hillbilly?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the clear polish you use looks nice



It helps protect against turtle bites, too.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Another fish on the ground & 2 more behind U, had U been drinken before that pic? Charcoal isthere.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you noodle them Hillbilly?



Homey don't stick his hands in no big catfish's mouth, boss. Been there, done that. Caught them on jugs. 

Here was Friday night's catch, caught more than that Saturday night but not as many bigguns. The lake was so high we lost a lot of them that wrapped our jugs up in the willow bushes.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Another fish on the ground & 2 more behind U, had U been drinken before that pic? Charcoal isthere.



Keep lookin, Somebody done stolt a slab out the cemetery. Or are you keepin it and workin on it as you have time??   Billy strikes again!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Another fish on the ground & 2 more behind U, had U been drinken before that pic? Charcoal isthere.



Yes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

You really only do got one shirt...thats 3 pics on different days same shirt.  LoL


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

I bet that makes an awesome cleanin table...I'm a lil jealous.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

btw...thats a haul there...dang man.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Keep lookin, Somebody done stolt a slab out the cemetery. Or are you keepin it and workin on it as you have time??   Billy strikes again!!



Billy traded us that slab for a case of PBR. I don't know where he got it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Ate me some bad gar roe one time


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I was sick for three days


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> You really only do got one shirt...thats 3 pics on different days same shirt.  LoL



Both pics same morning. Other pic last fall. 



OmenHonkey said:


> I bet that makes an awesome cleanin table...I'm a lil jealous.



It works great for cleaning fish and cutting up deer.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Herro?

..


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Dang! Hillbilly will sain a pond.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Imma hold out till they bury my Ex wife. Then i'll have me one like that!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Both pics same morning. Other pic last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> It works great for cleaning fish and cutting up deer.



Kinda like their final resting place.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

nice mess of fish hillbilly.......


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

I am headed to N.C. to fish with N.C.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Imma hold out till they bury my Ex wife. Then i'll have me one like that!!



Reckon we can talk bout my job after work, i aint got the check in the mail yet.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

them shocking pucks will bring um up wont they?.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> them shocking pucks will bring um up wont they?.....



Somebody had to go there


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

catfish flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

now????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I'm gonna tell my boss that I'm no longer working places that have bad reception.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Billy was yapping on his phone sitting in his truck when I got here two hours ago and he is still doing the same thing. He even stopped me walking by and asked if my name was sonny. Lol


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody had to go there



some folks you can joke with about that........some you can't ..........


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Hillbilly gonna be postin some fried catfish over in the outdoor cafe


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> some folks you can joke with about that........some you can't ..........



true, true dat


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hillbilly gonna be postin some fried catfish over in the outdoor cafe



We ate catfish til we hurted there at the shack. We caught about a 100# more Saturday night. I spent about an hour and a half cutting and sealing catfish fillets last night. Done got two more messes like that or more since early March, so I'm pretty much set for the year on catfish.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Ain't a whole lot more fun than telephoning catfish.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

That's some nice caffish, hillbillyoyo.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Hillbilly needs to learn the propper way to hold a catfish. That looks like it is hurting the fish.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Hopefully he didn't distend their jaw.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

They probably won't live long as y'all kept them out of the water. Taking pics.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Probably gut hooked them too, using that barbarik method.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Dang bunch of hillbillys.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I'm boycotting nchillbilly until he starts showing love for them kittycatfishys


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Off to The Mrusic City to take the grand youngins home. SYL


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

have a good drive Bo$$


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2015)

Enjoy the birthday cake tonight and the party!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

have an awesome birthday with those grand kids; Bo$$


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

That's how I feel about catfiiiiiiisssshhhhh


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

tell your wife i said happy anniversary


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I want to mourn the loss of all the catfisssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

mourning flop


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

or morning


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Hdm?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

T-rex?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

yes?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

we need that T-rex pic in this thread.....it should be in all billy threads


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

Looks like I got some competition in the sessy feets dept.. I didn't even see no fish in that won pictcher


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Wife just sent me this. Lol


..


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Raaarrrrrr


..


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Alright alright alright


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Wife just sent me this. Lol
> 
> 
> ..



she sent it to me too


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

yeah T-REX!!!


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Out of work 



Woooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I'm scerd now


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Lol.  c-ya'll


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I thought things were extinct


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Later honkey Homie


----------



## mguthrie (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Raaarrrrrr
> 
> 
> ..



Holy freeholey


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Boss left so he don't get blamed for yall bandedness


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

I pinched them catfishes too, MT. And said hurtful things to 'em. Especially after one of them bit me and one of 'em stuck its spine in my thumb.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

You have no sole


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

How would you like someone to hold you by your gills?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Herro?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Easy


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

These baseball moms really irritate me


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

If I hear another one yell "come on,baseball ready" one more time, I'm gonna knock their nachos outa their hand


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

That's why i sit away from den soccer moms.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Soon whiskey and smoking stuff all day and all night


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

I have to nudge my wife from time to time. I tell her to let the coach coach


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Lol parent coaches they kid is the best.


----------



## mguthrie (May 5, 2015)

Hey mig. You comin to the hog hunt


----------



## PappyHoel (May 5, 2015)

What'd I miss?


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Nothing pappy


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Relaxing tonite what yall up to b


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Still working


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

Most of 'em was still alive when I filleted them, MT. It was heartless.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Lolin @ mt morenin!


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Work sucks I know 
She left me roses by the stairs


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Loling at pnut Loling


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Just think of how many little bity baby catfish you killed to hillbilly! Think about it.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Mat will get it


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Blink182


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Bigs=milkman!


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

See told ya


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I ain't the milkman them babies are not mine


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Nchillbilly=heartless nature hater


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

What did you make them flip floppers out of hillbilly?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Cowhide?!!!


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Surprises let's me know she cares


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Cowhide?!!!



He just hates all creatures don't he!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I'm going back to see the toofless t-rex.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey mig. You comin to the hog hunt



I prob want make it I'm going trout fishing the weekend before. I may try to make it up there for an afternoon Hunt


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I wonder if t Rex is a vegan


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I got a goodun, I'll throw out there later, when there ain't nobody lookin.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

I'll bee waitin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

No I don't have my boys that weekend if no baseball games I can make it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

I'm going two weeks before.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Wooooohooooo no one lookin


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Never mind someone lookin


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Wander how many willer trees were damaged with yalls lost jugs and lines, Mr. CatfishKiller?


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Pnut needs a foosbook


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Wander how many willer trees were damaged with yalls lost jugs and lines, Mr. CatfishKiller?



Just pouring salt in the wound.


----------



## mguthrie (May 5, 2015)

Yea Mig. Bring your son. My club is a bout 20 min from wrightsville. I think it's about 1 1/2 hours from augusta


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

4 hours of sitting in the bushes next to a foodplot in the swamp paid off! Between the skeeters and sweating, i think i lost 6 pounds.
Oh, didn't see nor hear a turkey noise. Even put out some decoys and tried to sound like Kmac with the calls and everything.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Boy, I just got on here at the right time.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boy, I just got on here at the right time.


right time for what?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Bammer U kill one.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

I'll take that as no.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

I use basic calls & basic calling.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

No fancy pants here.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Flop calls


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Wish I was gud. I'd be on T V.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Prime time, outdoor channel.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'll take that as no.


You will go far, grasshopper.


kmckinnie said:


> I use basic calls & basic calling.



I don't. I like to use high dollar custom calls and handmade wingbones. 
Maybe i need one of them avian-x hen decoys and a funky chicken. Newgene is too bulky to tote all the way down the swamp road.
Meh, hunting in the evening is always boring. The birds always come in silent IF they show up at all. Didn't see any sign but the road was hard as a brick.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Caught a few blue gill and shell crackers today. Threw them all back cept for about 10 of them for the frying pan.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Caught a few blue gill and shell crackers today. Threw them all back cept for about 10 of them for the frying pan.



What?! You threw bream back? No room in the freezer?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

LOLing. Ineed some fancy pants calls & supped up deks.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

Sumbody cinco'ed my da mayo.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

He is a friend o'mine....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yea Mig. Bring your son. My club is a bout 20 min from wrightsville. I think it's about 1 1/2 hours from augusta



Sounds like a good time


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

And pistol grip shotgun,3 1/2 inch magnum.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Problem when taking a dip of snuff shirtless. I have to pick the droppings out of my belly button.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

I need some pop-up blinds.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What?! You threw bream back? No room in the freezer?



Not much, but after chasing a 5 yo all day in 90 degree heat, it was all I felt like cleaning.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I just kilt a messican kurkey


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Just think of how many little bity baby catfish you killed to hillbilly! Think about it.



Think about how many bream, crappie, bass, and little catfish I saved from them voracious predators.



peanutman04 said:


> What did you make them flip floppers out of hillbilly?



Them is high-dollar Reefs. they is sessy.



peanutman04 said:


> Wander how many willer trees were damaged with yalls lost jugs and lines, Mr. CatfishKiller?



At least a dozen, Nutnut. I never did have much sympathy for willer trees.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> LOLing. Ineed some fancy pants calls & supped up deks.


I wish i could find the youtube video of a gobbler deke mounted on top of an RC car. The guy was chasing jakes around the field with it! 


kmckinnie said:


> And pistol grip shotgun,3 1/2 inch magnum.


hey, it works!


kmckinnie said:


> I need some pop-up blinds.


Me too. Know any good brands? 


KyDawg said:


> Not much, but after chasing a 5 yo all day in 90 degree heat, it was all I felt like cleaning.



Gotcha. I could see where you'd be worn slap out.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

I don't see anything in that attachment Dave.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

Gonna need some thermacell refills. Those skeeters were terrible and i could see clouds of them rising off the mud as i walked by. I don't know how any living warm blooded animal can live in a south georgia swamp.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

I hate swamp skeeters


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

We got swarmed by Asian Tiger skeeters in a swamp in Burke County. They just laughed our 40deet repel


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

I should have drank more Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

Wide said its good for all kinds of ailments


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Evenin

I ate a bunch right off da grill


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

New machine Bo$$ wurkin' out the kinks and drankin' tokillyou ain't easy..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna need some thermacell refills. Those skeeters were terrible and i could see clouds of them rising off the mud as i walked by. I don't know how any living warm blooded animal can live in a south georgia swamp.





I`ve lived, hunted, and fished there my entire life, since birth. You get used to it, Brother Robert.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

Same with virgin Coconut Oil


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Evenin
> 
> I ate a bunch right off da grill



Those look Awesome Bigs


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Them skeeters being able to pick U up an tote U off is a folkglore.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

I hope.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

I can take the skeeters better than the Gnats.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Tared.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve lived, hunted, and fished there my entire life, since birth. You get used to it, Brother Robert.


I just don't think i'll ever get used to it, Nic. The gnats, chiggers, ticks, and all species of skeeters have been gnawing at me for as far back as i can remember. It still hurts everytime. 


kmckinnie said:


> Them skeeters being able to pick U up an tote U off is a folkglore.


I know. They don't pick you up, they just drain you of your will to live.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I can take the skeeters better than the Gnats.



Take wut better..


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Dave will stare a skeeter down.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

They don't bother me K, it's either the likker or the Calusa blood.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

I like gnats, they look like pepper on the food at a picnic.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Dave has a natural skeeter repellent built in.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Gnat are getting bad up here now, this is something new, we did not have them around here for the first 25 years.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

I don't leave scent and we don't scream when we get throde off the cliff either...........


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Did y'all see that??


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Dave I need a ride to war


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

And your akorn/ egg


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

And some stuff for the trade blanket


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

And some reebs


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Acorns don't have eggs.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

You got both Bigs..............It's an Acorn..........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

Just bring your skills Bigs.......... I got the rest..........


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

My wife wants to send Huckabee a Billion dollars............I hope she writes a check.............cash is so 2014''''''''''''''


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

Two teekillya flops in a row, may be a recurd.....


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Good flop garage dave


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Dave be fui


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

Grandson's team won tonight. Not one skeeter till official sunset then they weren't holding back.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Dave be fui



I hope that means flopping under the influence..........


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Dave watching Fox News tonight.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

Jose Cuervo ..he is a friend of mine.............Tequila makes your clothes come off..................Don't look Ethel.............Here he comes...........there he goes...........and he ain't warin no clothes......


----------



## lagrangedave (May 5, 2015)

Dang I can't figger how to put pictures on hera...........Little help Bammer?


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Go advance - manage attachments, ld.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Then - choose file


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Dang I can't figger how to put pictures on hera...........Little help Bammer?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732646


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Billy said he would not shoot a deer in his backyard. He is afraid he would hit his bathroom.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Hay?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Lol Bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I got to go enter my turkey...for sum reason.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Pretty sure it will be my last entry in any more innernet contest.


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he would not shoot a deer in his backyard. He is afraid he would hit his bathroom.


 A few deer here are already marinating in rock salt till season comes in.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

A Salty Dawg with Tanqueray gin would be nice right now.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Werd boss


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Vodka ruby red and salt ?


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Vodka ruby red and salt ?



That sounds good, I just like the Tanqueray better.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I have issues with the potato wine


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Me and Bigs gonna have a Salty Dawgs making shoot out. All we need is for some people to volunteer as judges.


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

Judges bring ingredients I guess.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Judges bring ingredients I guess.



Well that would make it more fair. Don't want somebody slipping some honey or Makers in


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

And we could charge a small entrance fee to cover the participant overhead.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Seeing as how I will have to travel a lot further than my competition, I will need more compensation than him.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Hey


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Bout my bedtime, cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

I'm tard too


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And we could charge a small entrance fee to cover the participant overhead.



I reckon I'll be the gate keeper?.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I reckon I'll be the gate keeper?.



I think you would make a good Judge.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Pappy up kinda late.


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think you would make a good Judge.


Me too, me too, mee too.


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

I shall retire early tonight Bo$$. Tough one last night.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I shall retire early tonight Bo$$. Tough one last night.



Just go ahead and lock up early, kinda dead tonight anyway.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Hey, I'm here.....JB JR had two baseball practices, one for the HS , then another for the travel team, so it was a late night at the ball park.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

Evening JB.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, I'm all caught up now.  Glad to see the trex made an appearance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

atemohowas



Gotta buncha tractor work to do the next 3 dayzz.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Sup quack and jb


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Up with insomnia again  

I know what would help but I ain't drankin much 

Got to work in da morn


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I need a vacation


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Stupid


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Btw jb I think u made nic mad yesterday


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I guess


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I don't know


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I don't care


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I am going to try and sleep some  

Later


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Oh yeah 

Flop


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Mt?


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Dang, I didn't refresh


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Herro


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Sup


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

You grill with the stuff mt


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

How late I weerk ronite


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Jb left I think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Btw jb I think u made nic mad yesterday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Gonna have me a BLD tomorrow afternoon !


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Live from da aweful waffle


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Early bird gets da worm.....  But I'm gettin da all star special


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Tp?


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Fuzzy?


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Benben?


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Krun?


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Scrapy??


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

Flop??


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Tp?



Present.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Yep


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I'm up. Mornin


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Live from da werk place... Praying mrs oops doesn't have to make any home repairs taday.. Med oops went back to schewl.. Guess he's over his brake rotor virus.. Woooooo


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Y hils up so early


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Btw jb I think u made nic mad yesterday



I've heard a few things......


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Oh here 

Mornin


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Like??


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Like??



Like I made him mad.  I've had it brought up by several folks.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I saw one post, and thought it was a very kind reply to my thoughts.  Not sure what the fuss is about


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Like frozen 

Let it go  let it go


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I gots to work again. Me no like this 9-5 stuff


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Que


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Rooaaaaar


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I'm thirsty


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

lol-ed.......


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Meow


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Where do you get such interesting pics


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Think trex should be a regular poster, maybe make it an honorary Billy or sumpin'........and, the yoda meme was funny.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Mornin to all my Dinosaur lovin friends!!!


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

I've got my sources bige. Lol


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Any of y'all ever fish the pier in PCB?  I want to get in some pier fishing while I'm in SR this weekend, called one pier and the dude who answered the phone was an......well, he was uncool.  So, I'm needin' some info and don't really want to post a whole dang thread in the SW forum.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Mernin.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

I think bama knows all about peir fishing, JB.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

I fished it a lot in the past... Flat lining cigar minnows will produce kings... Spanish on gotchas or bubble rigs.. The local "pier pros" as I like to call em really get under my skin. I no longer go there.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I fish the piers in SGI regularly and do very well on them, but they go into the bay, the PCB pier goes into the ocean.......maybe bammer or Fish Hawk will jump in and give me a tip or two.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I fished it a lot in the past... Flat lining cigar minnows will produce kings... Spanish on gotchas or bubble rigs.. The local "pier pros" as I like to call em really get under my skin. I no longer go there.



When you say bubble rig, are you talking about something under a poppin' cork?  

I have several gotcha plugs and spoons, etc., but get real bored casting repeatedly in SW and have never done good with anything but gulp shrimp under a poppin' cork, so I prefer using live bait.  But, if that's what it takes to catch some spanish, thats what I'll do.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I'm only gonna fish it one day......would actually prefer to fish at night, but somebody told me nothin' bites at night, but I actually do better on SGI piers at night


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

7 mag was just down there


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

He said he threw back a few great whites


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

It's a clear bobber you fill with water... 40-50 lb mono leader then a tube or piece of McDonald's straw about 3" long then a treble hook. If the Spanish are there.. It's constant catching not casting.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If the Spanish are there.. It's constant catching not casting.



Cool.  Would a spoon or plug work the same, or does that outfish them?


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I saw some pics of spanish in the SW forum......hoping they are there.  Love to smoke those fish.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 6, 2015)

morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I wonder if I'll be "that guy" if I bring my pier net with me? Don't really care, if I catch a king Im gonna wanna keep it


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 6, 2015)

I'm gonna smoke some mountain trout soon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 6, 2015)

Heard it great that way


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Cool.  Would a spoon or plug work the same, or does that outfish them?



I use them on my trolling rigs but never any luck off the pier with spoons.. Add a swivel and mono leader to your gotcha rigs as well


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I wonder if I'll be "that guy" if I bring my pier net with me? Don't really care, if I catch a king Im gonna wanna keep it



I was always "that guy" yelling to borrow somebody's snatch hook. I'm true billy.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

If you have a cobia rig.. Keep it handy.. Keep your eyes peeled and your mouth shut if you think you see one. I had an incident with the local "pier pros" over a cobia. They get like a pack of wild dogs if you mention seeing one and will bum rush you out of the way for first cast at it.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

There are some good forums on pier fishing in the gulf. I was only able to fish the bay for a few hours while I was there. Didn't have any luck bet some guys that were there fishing the same time said they caught several reds the day before with shrimp and popper corks.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

The guys at the bass pro in Destin were very helpful but the locals were not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Hay Fellas


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Hello hfh


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Morning just checking in gots 
to go bbl.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Hey HFH..


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> .. Add a swivel and mono leader to your gotcha rigs as well



Ok.  Was gonna try a 6" steel leader from a swivel, but will go the mono route.

Any bluefish out there?  I know they are "trash fish" to folks, but, I caught some on SGI pier last summer and dang those things are fun!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> The guys at the bass pro in Destin were very helpful but the locals were not.



Locals can be a pain.  Only place I know where they are kind-a helpful is SGI.  Even there some are real bad......problem I run into is they act like you are stupid and don't know they are full of.......junk.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If you have a cobia rig.. Keep it handy.. Keep your eyes peeled and your mouth shut if you think you see one. I had an incident with the local "pier pros" over a cobia. They get like a pack of wild dogs if you mention seeing one and will bum rush you out of the way for first cast at it.



I've caught two in my life on charter boats, both on light gear.......one was huge and is by far the greatest fight I've ever had with a fish.

Live bait?


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Gots to be useful see yall later


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I was always "that guy" yelling to borrow somebody's snatch hook. I'm true billy.



I had to borrow a net on SGI pier once on a nice redfish.....well, I had to send JB JR running all the way down the pier looking for one to borrow.  Went across the bay and bought one after that.  I'll bring it with me.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> There are some good forums on pier fishing in the gulf. I was only able to fish the bay for a few hours while I was there. Didn't have any luck bet some guys that were there fishing the same time said they caught several reds the day before with shrimp and popper corks.



I fish SGI 2-3 X's a year.  But, I know every place is different.  This trip is so I can show somebody else how to surf fish, so I feel a little pressure.

I always just use a little chunk of shrimp and a little chunk of fish bite carolina rigged, and slowly pull it back to me.  That will catch darn near anything in the surf at SGI.  No clue about this place I'm going, though.

But, I love pier fishing, and have always heard about the one in PCB, so I'm gonna try and spend an evening over there.


----------



## fish hawk (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I fish SGI 2-3 X's a year.  But, I know every place is different.  This trip is so I can show somebody else how to surf fish, so I feel a little pressure.
> 
> I always just use a little chunk of shrimp and a little chunk of fish bite carolina rigged, and slowly pull it back to me.  That will catch darn near anything in the surf at SGI.  No clue about this place I'm going, though.
> 
> But, I love pier fishing, and have always heard about the one in PCB, so I'm gonna try and spend an evening over there.



It's pretty much the same type of surf fishing JB but I would use a sand flea instead.The blues might be crashing the surf zone if the baitfish are there.A chrome/blue back rattle trap will catch the blues and ladyfish as will a spoon.Pompano jigs are good to cast around while your waiting on a bite.I'm gonna be down there Thursday afternoon and will be on the beach bright and early Fri. morning and can let yall know whats happening.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I've caught two in my life on charter boats, both on light gear.......one was huge and is by far the greatest fight I've ever had with a fish.
> 
> Live bait?



a big jig with a big eel like trailer.. You can add a cigar minnow or some squid..the locals call that puttin some stank on it. Site fish for them.


----------



## Hilsman (May 6, 2015)

werd


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> It's a clear bobber you fill with water... 40-50 lb mono leader then a tube or piece of McDonald's straw about 3" long then a treble hook. If the Spanish are there.. It's constant catching not casting.



This is the rig I used on the pier in destin a few weeks ago, and I caught about 5-6 Spanish in about two hours. A lot of fun, and they had the rig for sale on the peir for $3.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I'm about to get bent out of shape here.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Fixin to call the Sherrifs department and tell them what I think of them. I'm gonna think on it for a while before I do though. I know how they are if you question thier actions and their authority.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> This is the rig I used on the pier in destin a few weeks ago, and I caught about 5-6 Spanish in about two hours. A lot of fun, and they had the rig for sale on the peir for $3.



Nothin like catching em on top


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

What happened T?


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

TP get a ticket?


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> TP get a ticket?



I know some people.....want me to get you out of it?.......


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Nothin like catching em on top



It was some good action, there was a big school that kept circling the pier, they were being chased by about 4 dolphins, so when you hooked one you would have to bring em in quick or the dolphins got them. I few people had to cut their lines when when the dolphins got em. Here is one of the smaller ones I caught.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Hey hey


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

The I'm in an industrial park in the cul-de-sac, the cops like to ride back here and sleep and hang out and what-not. For the last few months they've questioned at least 5 of my guys coming in and out made them show ID, blocked them to where they couldn't leave and ran their names. Generally just hassling them.

Finally got one this morning for sleeping in his van out in the cul-de-sac while he was waiting on the others to get here to unlock the gate. He's in jail now for having no licence. I'm about fed up with it.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Dang T, that's crazy.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Oh-my....


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

To protect and serve


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

To harass and arrest is more like it.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Did I run everyone off?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Dang TP, that sucks.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Oh-my....



On a brighter note!!! Mattech is the pic champion!!


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> On a brighter note!!! Mattech is the pic champion!!



One thumb up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

mattech said:


>





Holy COW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Them aint cows Quack.


btw, tell em I said hey.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Quack didn't see trex?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them aint cows Quack.
> 
> 
> btw, tell em I said hey.





I'd lick dem cowzzzz !!


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Those boots are great.. Wonder where they got em?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Hey hey hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It's pretty much the same type of surf fishing JB but I would use a sand flea instead.The blues might be crashing the surf zone if the baitfish are there.A chrome/blue back rattle trap will catch the blues and ladyfish as will a spoon.Pompano jigs are good to cast around while your waiting on a bite.I'm gonna be down there Thursday afternoon and will be on the beach bright and early Fri. morning and can let yall know whats happening.



Thanks FH.  I'll be down Sat afternoon and will be fishing through about noon Tuesday.  I'll have to bring my rattle traps, never thought of taking one to the ocean......


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Watt in the world is going on in herea


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Watt in the world is going on in herea



Pure chaos.... Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (May 6, 2015)

That was not wut I expected to tune into on hera. someones membership dues just doubled.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

This is a travesty!!! Never seen such shenanigans!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Nice wedding pic Matt


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

JB is hera. I wonder if he's gonna cause any more trouble taday?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

I'm goin to the PF for awhile until hdm03 gets this straightened out..


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

That hot tub is a great idear


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

MT gonna git me in trouble at work.  Afraid to scroll through now.  If the wrong person saw those pics on my screen id be in some trouble.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

mattech said:


>



That's hillarious


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Bo$$ gonna straiten Mt out


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> JB is hera. I wonder if he's gonna cause any more trouble taday?



Didn't know I was causin' trouble last time......just never know when hangin' out with Billy


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I keep going back to the wedding pic for some reason.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Carp


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

weren't no womenz like that at my wedding..........


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

JB=trouble maker


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> JB=trouble maker



Thats what I was thankin... I didn't want to call him out though.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

That PF is for da berds!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Thats what I was thankin... I didn't want to call him out though.



What did JB do now?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That PF is for da berds!!



They way too serious over there. A lot of ignorance over there too


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Lol-ing... I think I have 80-HD two


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Matt done trashed up my thread.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What did JB do now?




I'll let him tell ya... It was purdy bad


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Well maybe trashed was to harsh a word


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

JB whatd you do?


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Somebody open the door up thera
I need some rain, or TP could ya
wash something


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Hey Honkey you was supposte
to start this one. It's your title.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

mattech said:


>



LOL that's cool.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> They way too serious over there. A lot of ignorance over there too



....on both sides of any issue.  Only folks I have on iggy list are those who I just couldn't stand reading any more of their non-sense in the PF.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey Honkey you was supposte
> to start this one. It's your title.



I was skeered!! Thanks again!!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> JB whatd you do?



.......I was just a ramblin away by myself in here when somebody came in and started speakin' harshly with me.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Holy wedding pic Matman!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> ....on both sides of any issue.  Only folks I have on iggy list are those who I just couldn't stand reading any more of their non-sense in the PF.



I don't have anyone on the iggy list.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

They were not lol'n


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Holy wedding pic Mattman!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I don't have anyone on the iggy list.



I got two on mine.  I just couldn't read any more from either of them.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Nuttin like a goot debate. I debated with the ole lady last night if I should have another reeb or not!! I won!!!


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Sorry, I got a little xcited....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I got two on mine.  I just couldn't read any more from either of them.



Don't ya wish you could do that in your day to day life... Ignore list would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Nuttin like a goot debate. I debated with the ole lady last night if I should have another reeb or not!! I won!!!



I like debates, heck man, I hang out in the spiritual forums as much as I do in here.......but some folks are just ignant.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Don't ya wish you could do that in your day to day life... Ignore list would be AWESOME!!!



Yup


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

I don't do political or religious talks. I believe the way I do for my reasons. And I leave others alone with theirs.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Sorry JB that's wasn't nice.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

It's way to serious for me.. Honestly.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

JB was being bullied, you the victim here man!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

lol.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Lol @ ccherry


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Sorry JB that's wasn't nice.



Thanks krun.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

was it this thread or another one.


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

I read in the PF and the RF but rarely comment......I always like to read other peoples opinions on things such as those.....I think it keeps ones mind open to other possibilities and that my opinion is not always the correct one......


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

but that's just me........


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

bbl


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> I read in the PF and the RF but rarely comment......I always like to read other peoples opinions on things such as those.....I think it keeps ones mind open to other possibilities and that my opinion is not always the correct one......



I see some of y'all lurking in the RF from time to time.  Good discussions up there, you guys should jump in.  There is only about 6 regular posters in the AAA, and we have debated just about everything every way imaginable at this point....could use some new perspective.  I've met a few of those guys and spoken a lot with another, good folks even though we disagree on most things.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Hey, more wedding pics , less talking!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> I read in the PF and the RF but rarely comment......I always like to read other peoples opinions on things such as those.....I think it keeps ones mind open to other possibilities and that my opinion is not always the correct one......



Just read my post and you will get right.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Late morning yall.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I been out in the yard spraying fescue, it is about to take over my crab grass.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

This is probably only funny to me.


..


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

T gonna blow his top down at the High Sheriff's office and end up in a cell with his worker.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Merning Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I heard they had put flathead's on the endangered species list in N.C. They cant figure out what is making them disappear. I think I know.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Ballhootin! Lol-ing!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Pnut taking a lunch break.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Hope T don't get thrown in Jail. The bail fund is real low since the Ky. Derby.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

That happens every year bout this time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 6, 2015)

What so funny about ballhootin' TP?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Beantime bo$$!


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

ttt


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Rabbits eating my garden sets faster than I can get them in the ground. Time to get the 22 out and thin the population.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Herrrro..


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Take'um out Boss


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

So my son (16) went to a pool tourney last night. He was supposed to be home at 10p.m. Yea, he dragged in bout 1:30a.m. He did call up till about 11 when he said it was his last game and he knew he was already in trouble and said he would accept the punishment. I went to bed Wife said she was gonna stay up( she fell asleep) What ya'll thankin on punishment? He ain't driving anything at the moment ( I haven't finished the bronco build yet) Gimme some mean parent feedback.. LOL


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Fried rabbit


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

BBQ rabbit


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Rabbit and rice


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Boiled rabbit


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

ccherry said:


> BBQ rabbit



Stewed is da best!!


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Rabbit gumbo


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

That's rite Honkey!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

They should taste good with all them veggies they been eatin on BO$$!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

It could be ya Birthday Dinner BO$$!!!


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope T don't get thrown in Jail. The bail fund is real low since the Ky. Derby.



I'm about to go ballhootin on em, but like a well trained citizen I'm about half skittish to do it.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Yep


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Birthday Flop!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm about to go ballhootin on em, but like a well trained citizen I'm about half skittish to do it.



Don't be scared TP. Just yell "hands up don't shoot!!!"


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> So my son (16) went to a pool tourney last night. He was supposed to be home at 10p.m. Yea, he dragged in bout 1:30a.m. He did call up till about 11 when he said it was his last game and he knew he was already in trouble and said he would accept the punishment. I went to bed Wife said she was gonna stay up( she fell asleep) What ya'll thankin on punishment? He ain't driving anything at the moment ( I haven't finished the bronco build yet) Gimme some mean parent feedback.. LOL



Couple hunerd push-ups should do it......


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Take away his pool cue, honkey!


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Take away his pool cue, honkey!



Then wup him with it!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Take away his pool cue, honkey!



He ain't got one...  He is my wife's son, I have had him for 2 years and he don't seem to grasp the concept of what i'm tryin to teach him. RESPECT... I told his momma last night that I think he is about ready to try me...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Then wup him with it!



Tempting!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Did he win the tourny?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

I'm about ready to take a 1 on 1 trip to the farm with him. We talk a lot and he does better but then he starts thinkin with his buddies and he gets stupified again.


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

If he bought a nice cue with his own money let him see you turn it into splinters, but not on him per se.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Did he win the tourny?



Lol. No he said 5th place. But, that may or may not be true since he's 16.......


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Honkey I would ask him what he did not understand about the time agreement you had with him.  I would also discuss with him attending an event that does not have a set ending time. The issue is, the event trumped you agreement. He has to know that is not acceptable and that there are consequences for his actions. Then you should decide on the consequences. Pool would be out for a while. Personally taking him to and from the few things you let him do for the next month or so, that is embarrassing to kids.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Did he win the tourny?



P-nut, I bet you know his mom.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Honkey I would ask him what he did not understand about the time agreement you had with him.  I would also discuss with him attending an event that does not have a set ending time. The issue is, the event trumped you agreement. He has to know that is not acceptable and that there are consequences for his actions. Then you should decide on the consequences. Pool would be out for a while. Personally taking him to and from the few things you let him do for the next month or so, that is embarrassing to kids.



I agree, and told his mom at lunch today that I felt it was as much our fault for letting him go. I told her when he left that he will never be on time tonite. Who's gonna leave a tourney if your headed to the finals????


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> P-nut, I bet you know his mom.



They's from Tifton!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Bbl.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I whoop t.p. real good, Honkey. It helps her a little. It helps me a lot.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

What's her name?


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Post a pic!


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

1a.m. is purdy good, the pool touneys I played usually went to sun up


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

He'd be dun wit pool fur about 6 months if he were mine


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Crap it


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Mary?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Jill?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Katie?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Jesse?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Amy?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 6, 2015)

holy cow


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Tawanda?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Lakresha?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Big Lou Lou?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Wing Wang?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Tu Lo?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Yea I know all them ladies at the Lucky Spa.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I love that place, benben!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

The contractor that is putting in the Fiber optic here, has hired on of Billy's cousins. He just ran into my outbuilding with a backhoe.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Lol @ NutNut


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The contractor that is putting in the Fiber optic here, has hired on of Billy's cousins. He just ran into my outbuilding with a backhoe.



Them buckets stick way out there bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I had to give Baby Head a whop on the bottom this weekend. She was playing with a yo yo she was not supposed to have. When I ask her for it she pitched a fit and threw it.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

The contractor that dug power to my barn ran into it also, KD. Buncha no driving fools.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Them buckets stick way out there bo$$.



I am going out there and show him how to run it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> So my son (16) went to a pool tourney last night. He was supposed to be home at 10p.m. Yea, he dragged in bout 1:30a.m. He did call up till about 11 when he said it was his last game and he knew he was already in trouble and said he would accept the punishment. I went to bed Wife said she was gonna stay up( she fell asleep) What ya'll thankin on punishment? He ain't driving anything at the moment ( I haven't finished the bronco build yet) Gimme some mean parent feedback.. LOL


Everybody done gave you good advice. But i agree with the losing that privilage for a while b/c of the broken agreement.. But what do i know, my son was great when living at home, went plum stupid when he joined the military



Nitram4891 said:


> holy cow


Thats a dumb name for a girl.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Them baby heads can pitch a fit sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Like I know anything bout a backhoe.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Every time my kids act up, I taze them.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 6, 2015)

Bo$$ fixin to need somebody to fix the fence too.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

mattec=great parent


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Bow


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Daddy means business in my house


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Thinking about loading some bean bag boolits for when they really act up


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Now if it was one of those non powered dirt road graders they use pull behind the powered grader, I could handle that. Billy has drove a lot of those too.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> He ain't got one...  He is my wife's son, I have had him for 2 years and he don't seem to grasp the concept of what i'm tryin to teach him. RESPECT... I told his momma last night that I think he is about ready to try me...



.....I got a 14 year old, who is mine, and I can't figure out how to get through to him.  He has done several 100 push ups for punishment (that was my go-to punishment until I realized I could make him push the ground till he cried and it still wouldn't change a darn thing).  I'm lucky, he is very respectful, but he pushes it a little with MRS JB (she's his step-mom), so I make sure I back her up completely on things.

I tell folks, when it comes to raisin' a teenager, I'm completely lost.  Good luck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

That's prolly before yall's time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Every time my kids act up, I taze them.



LoL...this comment made me LoL out loud.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 6, 2015)

I see the trouble maker is in here.............. BBl


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:
			
		

> Personally taking him to and from the few things you let him do for the next month or so, that is embarrassing to kids.



That's good stuff right there ^^^


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> .....I got a 14 year old, who is mine, and I can't figure out how to get through to him.  He has done several 100 push ups for punishment (that was my go-to punishment until I realized I could make him push the ground till he cried and it still wouldn't change a darn thing).  I'm lucky, he is very respectful, but he pushes it a little with MRS JR (she's his step-mom), so I make sure I back her up completely on things.
> 
> I tell folks, when it comes to raisin' a teenager, I'm completely lost.  Good luck.



Read the book Boundaries JB.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Read the book Boundaries JB.



Will do.  Jr's a good kid, and my problems are small compared to what some other folks deal with, but I had no clue it would be so difficult to manage things when he got to this age.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I got the backhoe (that thing sure got a lot of handles) stuck cross ways in the ditch behind my house. Got off and told him if he could figure how to get it out, he would then be a good operator.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Said his boss wasn't gonna be happy.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Y'all need some 16 y/o girls. They can be plum mean and spiteful.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got the backhoe (that thing sure got a lot of handles) stuck cross ways in the ditch behind my house. Got off and told him if he could figure how to get it out, he would then be a good operator.



Lol-ing..That's how ya learn em... Bo$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Idjit Billy da Pooh gotz his pantz on backards..


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Quack just ain't rit


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

I had to stare at it fur a sec lookin fur the joke.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Pooh flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

dang way to soon


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

now flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Ok, i was trying


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Nowa?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Mexican Kenny Powers. Lol


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Sweet meat... Holy carp.. I've seed it all nowa


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Is that Clayton Bigsby?


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I like Kenny Powers. He's a bad dude.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

My fiber optic gonna be so much faster I will get all the flop I want.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I will see post before yall send them.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will see post before yall send them.



Maybe you should fix the clock then Boss, and be able to lock her down at 1000


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Jesse?



I know one named Jesse..... Woooooooo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will see post before yall send them.



Lets try it, what am i going to post


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Y'all need some 16 y/o girls. They can be plum mean and spiteful.



TP, I got 16 boy, 15 girl and 14 girl... who you talkin too????


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I knew you were gonna rub it in.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

They got the cable run, but they is no fiber in them yet.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

How's middle oops doing?


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Best thing with kids is a united
front.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Best thing with kids is a united
> front.



And sometimes, a tanned rear.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And sometimes, a tanned rear.



Nailed it BO$$!!!! He ain't going out of the yard for a while! Unless it's to push a fertilizer spreader in a foodplot...


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Honkey gonna have a nice lawn.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

I did not spare the rod.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

When my kids made bad grades , i had the nicest yard in the neighbohood


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

yard flop?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> When my kids made bad grades , i had the nicest yard in the neighbohood



Yeah, my dad did that to me. Our yard was 4 acres though!!


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> How's middle oops doing?



He went back to school today.. Think he's over it.. Thanks fur axin.. Cuzz


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

I'm the spawn of Satan when I take their phones away. It's like I chopped off an arm or something. LOL. That's actually my favorite punishment.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> He went back to school today.. Think he's over it.. Thanks fur axin.. Cuzz



Good to hear OOPs!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I'm the spawn of Satan when I take their phones away. It's like I chopped off an arm or something. LOL. That's actually my favorite punishment.



It sho aint easy being a parent.





















Crap, didnt think i'd ever say that


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

I always gave three licks on the bottom
side with my hand only problem there bottoms
were so hard always broke a vein in my hand.
And no I didn't hit them that hard.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I'm the spawn of Satan when I take their phones away. It's like I chopped off an arm or something. LOL. That's actually my favorite punishment.



Tell them you are going to turn their smart phone in and get them a flip phone.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Tell them you are going to turn their smart phone in and get them a flip phone.



I would rather just take them away all together.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I am a lot easier on my Grandkids than I was on my kids.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Thing that upsets me more than anything is young kids behavior in a restaurant. I don't like having my meal spoiled by screaming unruly kids.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Buy a tazer Bo$$


----------



## Yota Love (May 6, 2015)

Who's in here?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thing that upsets me more than anything is young kids behavior in a restaurant. I don't like having my meal spoiled by screaming unruly kids.



This, i was eating one day the kids were running back and forth, then jumped on the back of my chair. When i turned around and looked with a dissatisfied look on my face the lady said "They my kids and they can have fun if they want to!!!!!!!!!!" I had to move to the other side of the room. She let them scream and be disorderly. She is going to have a hand full in acouple of years.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> This, i was eating one day the kids were running back and forth, then jumped on the back of my chair. When i turned around and looked with a dissatisfied look on my face the lady said "They my kids and they can have fun if they want to!!!!!!!!!!" I had to move to the other side of the room. She let them scream and be disorderly. She is going to have a hand full in acouple of years.



She don't care, Uncle will take care of them.


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> This, i was eating one day the kids were running back and forth, then jumped on the back of my chair. When i turned around and looked with a dissatisfied look on my face the lady said "They my kids and they can have fun if they want to!!!!!!!!!!" I had to move to the other side of the room. She let them scream and be disorderly. She is going to have a hand full in acouple of years.



oh some of the stories I could tell.........


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

being married to a teacher, you wouldn't believe some of the things that go on in school now........


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Y'all gonna close this one today. WOW


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

I have a certain look that pretty much
sets the tone.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> being married to a teacher, you wouldn't believe some of the things that go on in school now........



terrible


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

I had a girl friend on time said lets
do lunch I have the grandson but he's
good. So I said ok, he spent most his time
under the table and up and down calling her name
I never went again, if he was mine he would not
sit down for a while.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Neighbor told me once I can't
spank he'll turn me into social services
I said I spank and if they give me any
trouble they can come and raise them.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

I don't beat I spank there's a huge 
difference.


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I close fist spank


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Punch flop


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Wiooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Not really  I have all girls so I yell a lot


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

any body got some bad youngins , send them my way, i've got atleast five acres that all the sticks need to be picked up.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I close fist spank



You do not.


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I will keep that in mind mud  

My 11 and 13 yr old are great alone but together they bicker something fierce


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You do not.





See #803


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Got to finish up bbl


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> any body got some bad youngins , send them my way, i've got atleast five acres that all the sticks need to be picked up.



You and me both!! My problem is they are all to busy to do anything else. Football, cheer and general laziness... LOL


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I like whoopin tail.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Biggest thing I think is
you have to pay attention to your children
who they with where they going and not
always believe them go check,


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

T use to go to Wal Mart and whip other people's youngins for $3 a head.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Troublemaker is hera.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I'd a done that for free, KD. Man, they's some in there that need it bad.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I quit spankin jr years ago, and never will spank lil jb.  I'm a softie.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Jr is too old, but there are times lately I consider it.....never used belt.  Wooden spoon.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Troublemakin softie.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

I ain't no trouble maker, some folks just get upset at things I type.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if it's illegal to sleep behind the wheel of a parked car with out a drivers license?


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Not if your drankin


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Lol-ing long time!!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Long drive home, then Ima catch a few breams.....bbl


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Does anyone know if it's illegal to sleep behind the wheel of a parked car with out a drivers license?



Was he under the influence?


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I ain't no trouble maker, some folks just get upset at things I type.



This is an offensive post


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I gotto go. Somebody found my lost dog. Check in later


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Flop!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Man that was easy!!!


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Whoopee


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I beat em till they unconscious


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Throw cold water on em and beat em again


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Then I bring em over to TP for anotha whoopin


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Was he under the influence?



To my knowledge, no. Just sleeping.


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Sometimes mrs bigs gets out of hand and takes their phone and TV away  

I give extra chores

The stuff I should have done weeks ago


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

I whoop em before they do anything.


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I had my garage organized a few months ago  

Lawn mowed leaves raked gutters cleaned


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I whoop em when they good and say that's what will happen if you bad


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> To my knowledge, no. Just sleeping.



Unless they saw him drive there or he told them he did, I just don't see how they could charge him.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Sometimes mrs bigs gets out of hand and takes their phone and TV away
> 
> I give extra chores
> 
> The stuff I should have done weeks ago



Well, Mine just says "I talked to them, We had a LOOOONG talk" I say ok well then they are still grounded!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Unless they saw him drive there or he told them he did, I just don't see how they could charge him.



Me neither unless the keys were in the ignition! For some stupid reason that changes everything!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Well there are security cams erewhere now.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well there are security cams erewhere now.



Not in bathrooms.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I whoop em before they do anything.



This^^^ Proactive parenting. I'm tryin to teach the Mrs. about this. Proactive is way more effective than reactive!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

I need a beer before I go home!!! It's gonna be interesting since we didn't really do much discussing at 1:30 a.m.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Sorry I offended you mg.  lord saw fit to punish me with this traffic I'm stuck in.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sorry I offended you mg.  lord saw fit to punish me with this traffic I'm stuck in.



MG, man if you offended him it musta been real bad!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Just purchased me an Akorn!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Just purchased me an Akorn!



Good deal 7Mag, Hows the Guts healin up?


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Prolly gonna get a ticket for drivin while billy


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

Ticket flop!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

I'm out folks! Ya'll have a good evenin!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Good deal 7Mag, Hows the Guts healin up?



I'm getting there. Gonna go into work tomorrow and see how it goes. Still a little sore and uncomfortable. Been off the meds since Sunday morning


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm getting there. Gonna go into work tomorrow and see how it goes. Still a little sore and uncomfortable. Been off the meds since Sunday morning



Good to hear buddy! Take your time, Don't over do it!


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

Glad your healing up Mark, take it easy
Sorry for your loss TP
nite Honkey
Put the fist away Bigs
JB not a bad guy
Matt, oh my


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2015)

bbl


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

You can tell I don't live in Georgia, I have to got to Lowes and buy pine straw.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You can tell I don't live in Georgia, I have to got to Lowes and buy pine straw.



Get Billy to pay for it. Saw where he tried to cash a check in Jacksonville:


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

Is there really a law about spanking children? or are they just letting us think there is. What kind of lawmaker would go up there and vote for such a stupid law?


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2015)

Can't understand why he'd have trouble cashin that one


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Can't understand why he'd have trouble cashin that one



He didn't understand either.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Cant believe someone would try to cash check that big. Wonder if he tried it at a liquor store or at a lotto store.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Is there really a law about spanking children? or are they just letting us think there is. What kind of lawmaker would go up there and vote for such a stupid law?



Think you answered your own question Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Lot of stupid laws and lawmakers now days.


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

If nobody accepted that check, what law was broken? Looks like a mug shot?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Cant believe someone would try to cash check that big. Wonder if he tried it at a liquor store or at a lotto store.



The link i had contained too much profanity to post. The short story is:
He paid a homeless guy $100 for the check after being told it was good for any amount he wrote it out for. So this moron walks t the bank and writes it out for 368 Billion. 
He's mad at the homeless guy and doesn't understand why he was arrested for attempted bank fraud.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

There is a Billy up here that has a bad habit of raiding mailboxes. He stole a check out a ladies mail box and took it across the street to the only bank in town and tried to cash it. The lady probably owns half of that bank's stock.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The link i had contained too much profanity to post. The short story is:
> He paid a homeless guy $100 for the check after being told it was good for any amount he wrote it out for. So this moron walks t the bank and writes it out for 368 Billion.
> He's mad at the homeless guy and doesn't understand why he was arrested for attempted bank fraud.



Wonder how he expected to carry that much cash around with him?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I would have gave him 200 for that check


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Is there really a law about spanking children? or are they just letting us think there is. What kind of lawmaker would go up there and vote for such a stupid law?



I was about to whoop my oldest son one time and he started crying saying "no daddy. I want time out ".  So I whooped him and then told him " ok, go get in time out now "....That's about the time the term "time out" came along.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Im backed like a stuck hog


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder how he expected to carry that much cash around with him?



Two walmart shopping carts?


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I whip Odell for scratching fleas.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The link i had contained too much profanity to post. The short story is:
> He paid a homeless guy $100 for the check after being told it was good for any amount he wrote it out for. So this moron walks t the bank and writes it out for 368 Billion.
> He's mad at the homeless guy and doesn't understand why he was arrested for attempted bank fraud.



Lol! The mug shot is priceless


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Im backed like a stuck hog



Huh?


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

I need to be on Bridge Creek catching some red bellies.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Gonna go eat wid the Fam at Maggianos tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Some people use wasp larvae for bream bait. I don't mind using it, just don't want to have to get it out of the nest.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Rut roe. That could not have ended well


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Bam


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I need some prunes


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Wooooiooooiooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

*bb game coming up in less than our*


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I need some prunes



I had that problem this weekend after taking pain pills for two days. I thought I was gonna have to use a coat hanger. Lol ..Now I'm just a regular guy again.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 6, 2015)

Well, you don't want to have to use the baffroom at the ballpark anyway mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I hope.i dont erupt in public place


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

These ain't on bed yet


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Hdm?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

Matt, is there any particular reason you have taken up random pic posting? Just curious.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Lol, no, do I need to stop?


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Bama curious bout mattechs new hobbie


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 6, 2015)

T.P.*+ shot the sheriff, but he did not shoot the deputy.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Gonna go ballhootin on the sheriff next.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

mattech = amateur picture admirer.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Tractaman?


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Woooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Hillbilly?


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

Wooooooo right back atcha!


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2015)

mattech?


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

When is the t rex wedding MT?


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Dem gals is hawt!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 6, 2015)

Hillbilly be cookin' poke chops.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Wedding pics better than t rex....


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Poke chops is fine eatin NCH


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Saw your corn planter thread TP. I think you might have to wash all your vehicles to get it to rain again


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

My wife buys gourmet hot dogs, but forgets the chili. 
Oh yeah, Happy Anniversary, Bubbette! Hard to believe the old battle axe has been forgetting chili for 26 years now.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Cookin yard bird, purple hull peas and smashed taters


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

We had poke chops tonite two. They was goot. Had sweet corn, slaw, sliced mators and stir fried mushrooms


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Skwirls goin to get your seeds


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Gettin close


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

To the end


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Goin to flip


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Couple more pages and we goin to have to start another


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Looks like I may have to do it alone


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

I'm here Guthrie


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Waitin on MT's brides maids to show up....


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I here yuh. They gots some legs


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

MT=useless picture poster. Funny but useless


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

That's talent right there


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Cept for the bridesmaids. They could be useful


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Hey Wycliffe


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Hey Mguethriee


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

Wioooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Now that's useful matt


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Bigs. You comin to the hog hunt. I was thinkin bout smokin a whole store bought hog that weekend and could use a semi pro bbqer


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I guess


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I'm goin


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

To have


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

To git the


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

Flopp


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

Wow Guth called Biggs semi-pro............


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

I swear I have never wanted to be a hoolahoop before.


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Me either Scrap..... Til now


----------



## ccherry (May 6, 2015)

Glad your recovery is going ok 7 mag


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

Prolly neva ate his brisket...............


----------



## bigelow (May 6, 2015)

I'm going to try guth what are the dates again and what u got to cook on?


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

May 29-31. We have a home made smoker big enough for a hog if I split it down the middle. I just got permission to go turkey huntin this weekend. I can get some pics of the smoker then.


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Prolly neva ate his brisket...............



I havent. That could be an option to 2 too


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Got back with my pine straw, it was only about $5 a bale, and it is a small bale. I was thinking about all of it that I raked and burned in Georgia. If anybody ever told me I would pay for a bale of it, I would have laughed at them.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

My boys team won their first game tonight. Was glad to my boy smiling after  the game.  He earned a walk and got a run in. Then goofed up and tried to steal second while someone was on second. He got back safe and  while being chased down the guy on third stole home. He got a game ball because the coaches like his attitude.


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> May 29-31. We have a home made smoker big enough for a hog if I split it down the middle. I just got permission to go turkey huntin this weekend. I can get some pics of the smoker then.



Do you mean two halves ? or just the backbone split and skin attached like it was butterflied. Mine will fit a 220# top hog skin attached. With halves it can be narrower. Hocks have to be gone though. No head either. Maybe I did not get the point but I can measure it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Scraps you coming to the hunt?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

mattech said:


>



Okay, that's a good one. Redneck engineering at it's finest!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I don't mind chipping in mg.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Eyerecon y'all fell a sleep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Don't want to talk to the fuzz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I bet LD got me on ignore


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I was thinkin two halves no skin no head. We cooked one like that last year. Probly #150 live weight


----------



## mguthrie (May 6, 2015)

I got us mig. Glad your boy got the game ball. Sounds like he had fun


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

LD loves him some Migmac, I just come across as a big ol meanie.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Good game the game was really close and a nail biter.


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Scraps you coming to the hunt?


I'm scared. I could split wood or something. Only hunting I do over there is coons sometimes and the clubs get a license for out of Staters. Won't say about doves and the inlaws tobacco barn field shoot. I stay real close to the barn in case.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> LD loves him some Migmac, I just come across as a big ol meanie.....



I won't steal your reebs again since you got a cooler lock


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

Scrapy scared? I ain't buyin" that........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Ain't nothing mean about you LD.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

Fuzzy, reebs is community property, just like brisket.............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I get to sleep in going to the fancy pants office in DA moaning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Fuzzy, reebs is community property, just like brisket.............



I


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

This is for ccherry.


----------



## Scrapy (May 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Scrapy scared? I ain't buyin" that........



 Well, every bit as Cautious as if I was on the Serious threads.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

I can't deal with with the fancy pants threads I ain't PC enough. Eyerecon I been folding pizza boxes to long.


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Got two reebs open at one time. Ain't even buzzed yet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Hey mt!


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> My boys team won their first game tonight. Was glad to my boy smiling after  the game.  He earned a walk and got a run in. Then goofed up and tried to steal second while someone was on second. He got back safe and  while being chased down the guy on third stole home. He got a game ball because the coaches like his attitude.



Cool he got the game ball!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Hey JB


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Im not gonna make it to the pig hunt, but, Bigs can use my smoker if yall gonna cook a whole hog.......it's a bigg'n


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Hey Migs


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Hey Mm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Cool he got the game ball!



He tries real hard in practice and has a good attitude all the time on the field. The coaches are always cheering him on. He has improved allot since the first practice.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

I'm craving quail eggs...


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Who has the nextun?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Got some at work.. Dem is goot


----------



## mattech (May 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

Is there a hawg hunt that nobody tolt me about or wuz I just drunk and missed my invite? It's happened before......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Hey nut


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

Hey Pnut.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Is there a hawg hunt that nobody tolt me about or wuz I just drunk and missed my invite? It's happened before......



Mguth has invited us to one last weekend if may


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> He tries real hard in practice and has a good attitude all the time on the field. The coaches are always cheering him on. He has improved allot since the first practice.



Very cool.  Glad he's got coaches who recognize it.  JR always did too until this year.  Attitude and hustle are the two things a player has total control over......been preachin' that to JR since he was 4.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2015)

It is drying out in South Georgia yet?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Boss fell a sleep at the key board. Let make it 1026


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

Whoops he woke up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Very cool.  Glad he's got coaches who recognize it.  JR always did too until this year.  Attitude and hustle are the two things a player has total control over......been preachin' that to JR since he was 4.



As long as he is having fun I'll root him on.


----------

